# Giants - Misfits and World Champs



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats boys... its been a little while. Glad my Giants came through in 5 and won their first championship since 54... and the first in baseball for SF. I'll admit... I cried.... its been a long wait. Glad I kept rockin the Giants gear even in the dark years.... makes this old sweat stained and faded Giants hat that much more special to me! GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Congrats boys... its been a little while. Glad my Giants came through in 5 and won their first championship since 54... and the first in baseball for SF. I'll admit... I cried.... its been a long wait. Glad I kept rockin the Giants gear even in the dark years.... makes this old sweat stained and faded Giants hat that much more special to me! GO GIANTS!!!


That about says it for me as well! GOOOOOO GIANTS!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You cried? You CRIED?!!! YOU CRIED???!!!!!!
There is no crying in baseball!
Candyazzwussy!
You cried? Really? Really? Pansy




Good for the Giants. Win it once Bonds is gone. Sweet.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

with Bonds gone it just make it that much nicer to see them win it. I hate them because of bonds.Now I can stand them. But im staying on my team still. congrats to them.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I wanted to see the Texans win, but I am happy with the Giants. It is nice to see someone besides the regulars in the World Series. A few observations from the very limited amount of the World Series I watched.

Lincecum may go down as saying one of the stupidest post game comments ever with his "Shiny" comment about the trophy.

The closer for the Giants has probably the coolest beard since Jesus. 8) 

The Giants pitching is excellent.

Anyways, I guess it will be about another year before I watch another professional baseball game. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> with Bonds gone it just make it that much nicer to see them win it. I hate them because of bonds.Now I can stand them. *But im staying on my team still*.I don't want to hear what you do to your team when no one is around. :lol:  congrats to them.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

My favorite moment of the series was watching Tim Lincecum jump the fence and rush the field. That guy could have been a hurdler instead of a hurler.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > with Bonds gone it just make it that much nicer to see them win it. I hate them because of bonds.Now I can stand them. *But im staying on my team still*.I don't want to hear what you do to your team when no one is around. :lol:  congrats to them.


I dont do nothing to my team. they are way to farr away from me.you sick baster :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> My favorite moment of the series was watching Tim Lincecum jump the fence and rush the field. That guy could have been a hurdler instead of a hurler.


Its because he's young... hell, besides Renteria, I think they all are. :lol: Thats also why he gets a pass for the "Shiny" comment. Hell, he just won two world series games for his team.... the guy can say whatever the hell he wants and since even Jesus can't hit his fastball, it makes him a genius. :lol:

Oh.... and Brian Wilson... don't lie man, thats gotta be "just for men". When your hair is brown and your beard is black... yeah, it looks cool, but its dye. Plain and simple. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think they are that great. they only won all of there game s by a couple runs. there might be a couple games where they won by 5 + runs. but they did not blow anybody out. :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I don't think they are that great. they only won all of there game s by a couple runs. there might be a couple games where they won by 5 + runs. but they did not blow anybody out. :mrgreen:


I agree. Even a "sub-par" team can get lucky every once in a while :mrgreen:

BTW Riley..... You CRIED??? You do realize your talking about BASEBALL here dont ya?? Its just one step up from soccer ............. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was rooting for them. The Giants and the Niners are about the only things I support from my native soil, and that is painful at times. My grandpa has been a fan since they moved to San Fran in '58. Too bad this didn't happen while he was still alive, but thank goodness it wasn't during the Bonds years. Once he left, I started liking them again. It's also nice when those certain teams back east that try to buy championships get shunned. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I don't think they are that great. they only won all of there game s by a couple runs. there might be a couple games where they won by 5 + runs. but they did not blow anybody out. :mrgreen:


They didn't need to.... blowing people out wasn't and hasn't been Giants baseball. They did exactly what they were supposed to do and then some. Scoring 11 and 9 runs in a game is better than expected. What is impressive is that they took a Rangers team who was blowing people out with their bats and shut them down. They also beat the Rangers ace twice.... and he was 7-0 in the postseason before pitching in the world series. The Giants basically played out of their minds good when they were playing top competition and made the most of their opportunity.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they are that great. they only won all of there game s by a couple runs. there might be a couple games where they won by 5 + runs. but they did not blow anybody out. :mrgreen:
> ...


Then what the different with that and the Utah games? They both win games and ant that what they are post to do ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Then what the different with that and the Utah games? They both win games and ant that what they are post to do ?


Apples and oranges man.... The Giants don't rely on what people think to win games and make it to the top. If Utah doesn't win, and win big, they're not going to get their shot... its really that simple. Baseball and college football are two totally different animals. Do I think college football needs a playoff? Sure I do, but thats a totally different discussion. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I still can't believe you cried man. Sheeesh. And then to admit that you did? Wow. 

What is that geico commercial - with the drill seargeant as therapist? 
"The color yellow makes me sad." 
"WHAT! I guess in mamby pamby land it does!" Then he drills the guy in the head with a box of tissues. If you are crying about baseball, and it doesn't involve your own kid getting a big hit to win the game, then you need to be smacked in the head with a box of tissues in the mamby pamby land you live in!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know what was weird Gary... didn't even really think about it. I was laughing and happy and the next minute the tears were there... What the hell? I don't know that I've ever cried from being so happy... it was the weirdest thing ever. By the way, that Geico commercial with R. Lee Ermy cracks me up. Here's a link for those of you who haven't seen it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Classic!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Gunny is the man!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JACKWAGON!!!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't have a team but I am a big Cliff Lee fan. I couldn't believe how he got owned by the Giants. They were really playing great baseball, especially at the plate. They are a very deserving championship team. I don't care for the long haired hippie pot head that is Lincecum, but dang that kid can pitch. I still have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that he is basically my same size but can throw a mid 90 fast ball. That kid has some serious talent. He generates so much torque with his windup, it really is amazing. 

I think Cody Ross was probably my favorite Giant player. Mainly for the fact that he wanted to be a rodeo clown. No mamby pamby is going to jump in front of a 2000 pound bull voluntarily. Looks like that toughness translates over to the baseball field. He stepped up big.

Not a very exciting series, but only because the Rangers got shut down. All the credit goes to the Giants for that.

Shane


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I like Aubrey Huff. When he hit that 2 run homer in game 4 I was screaming like a madman. 

Brian Wilson is awesome too. The beard, man, the beard. :_O=: 

I'd die mine black, but my hair is already pretty dark so I wouldn't get the same effect.


----------

